# NEW mini miter saw



## Squeaky1 (Jul 14, 2014)

I just got  a new Mini miter saw.  It is 4" wide.  It comes with a 12 tooth blade and a Diamond Cut.  Which is better to cut wood pen blanks??

I am cutting the wood pen blanks to size and I really need to know which is better and easier.  Also if I just got some acrylic pen blanks, which blade should I use on them.


----------



## plano_harry (Jul 14, 2014)

I can't imagine the diamond being used on either one.  the other only has 12 teeth!! Usually those things have a bunch of little teeth


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 14, 2014)

If yours is like the one I have, it's only good for cutting Balsum model airplane type wood. I tried cutting blanks with it years ago. It didn't take me long to stop doing that.:redface::biggrin: If I recall correctly the diamond blade just filled up with wood.


----------



## plantman (Jul 14, 2014)

Look for a carbide tipped blade !!   Jim  S


----------

